# gentoo 2007.0 livecd installer - your install has failed

## pieter_parker

"your installation faild", sagt er mir immer und immer wieder, und ich versteh nicht warum oder was ich falsch mache

ich sollte in /tmp/ nach einer log datei sehen .. dort gibt es aber keine

habe einen p3 1ghz mit 256mb ram, 40gig ide festplatte, eine 3com 100mbit netzwerkkarte und eine matrox agp grafikkarte

er bootet von der cd, dann enter, er bootet weiter .. bin im gnome

doppelclick auf den gentoo linux installer gtk+

chose you install mode .. ich choose standard

bei partitioning sage ich ihm recommended layout

dann next, nochmal next

bei network mounts .. gebe ich nichts an

bei stage selection .. sage ich ihm build stage from files on livecd, next, next .. unn dann dauert es erstmal 25min bis er mit rumkopieren fertig ist

bei der make.conf lasse ich alles so wie er es mir vorgibt, next

dann vergebe ich das root pw, next

dann waehle ich die zeitzone aus, next

dann fragt er mich "how do you want to get a kernel?"

egal ob ich "use the kernel, initramfs, and modules from the livecd" oder "build you own from sources" sage ..

es aendert nichts ..

networking, ich vergebe noch keine ip .. kein nix, mache keine einstellungen

dann soll ich wieder was choosen, und zwar den logger, ich nehme syslog-ng, next

und waehle dann den vixie-cron, next

dann laeuft noch schnell irgend ein balken durch wo er irgendwas clean macht .. kann es nicht richtig lesen weil es zuschnell geht und derweil sehe ich schon "your install has failed" stehen

woran koennte das liegen?

((mit der gentoo 2006.x livecd hatte ich auf exakt dem gleichen system nie probleme gehabtLast edited by pieter_parker on Sat Jun 23, 2007 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Man sollten den Installer grundsaetzlich nicht verwenden, gerade als Anfaenger (davor wird sogar ausdruecklich gewarnt, frueher zumindest...). Der Installer widerspricht der Genoo-Philosophie und ist einfach ein grosser Bug.

Mach es von Hand. Dann klappt es auch. Dank der tollen Fehlerausgabe kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich beim Installer helfen  :Sad: 

Soll jetzt nicht so klingen als ob ich dir nicht helfen will, aber die Antwort auf den Installer ist, den Installer nicht zu verwenden und Gentoo per Hand zu installieren (zweimal cp und tar, configs rueberkopieren...fertig).

 *Quote:*   

> ich choose standard

 

Sie haben gedownloaded!

----------

## pieter_parker

das mit der fehlermeldung dachte ich mir genauso .. ein bischen praeziser koennte die sein

den installer fand ich bisher immer recht gut und einfach, ich versuche es nun ohne den installer

----------

## hoschi

Ja, mach das. Die Gentoo-Dokumentation ist wirklich sehr schoen und gelungen.

----------

## Sourcecode

Den Installer kannst du total vergessen, benutz mal die Forensuche dazu, das Ding macht nur Probleme.

Führ eine Manuelle Installation nach dem Handbuch durch, wenn du für den Rechner mehr haben musst als Gaim und Firefox kannst du die Installation auch mit z.b der Knoppix LiveCD durchführen wo noch ne Fülle an Dingen bei ist womit man sich wärend der Installation die Zeit vertreiben kann.

Die Anleitung ist dieselbe (mit einem unterschied bei nem Mount Device) lässt sich also genauso durchführen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## pieter_parker

die installation der minimal boot cd ist wirklich einfach, und ich hatte bisher nur die livecd immer verwendet

gibt es kein stage3 fuer i586? in der doku steht das man mit dem stage3 fuer x86 gedult haben sollte, wie ist das gemeint

ein stage3 i586 konnte ich nicht finden bisher

...

?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> n der doku steht das man mit dem stage3 fuer x86 gedult haben sollte, wie ist das gemeint

 

Ist doch ganz einfach, Gentoo ist eine Source Distri und kompiliert die ganze Software selbst, das nimmt natürlich Zeit in Anspruch.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja .. stimmt, dachte das das dadrauf bezogen sein koennte das es probleme gibt mit dem stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2

ich habe mir das stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 gezogen und entpackt

die make.conf sieht so aus

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

```

mir ist unklar warum bei CFLAGS etwas von i686 steht, wobei ich doch extra die x86 stage3 datei gezogen habe weil der pc hier nicht i686 ist

die sache ist die, ich hab hier einen via c3 pc der nur als i586 durch geht, die kiste soll spaeter einmal nur routen, da muessen die programm nicht so gebaut sein das super schnell laufen, es soll nur ueberhaupt laufen ^^

soll ich das i686 bei cflags lassen, oder umaendern?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Soweit ich weiß, heißt "-mtune" ja, dass er nur so optimiert, dass die Programme trotzdem noch auf der unter "CHOST" angegebenen Architektur laufen.

Man KANN es also lassen. Alternativ könntest du "-mtune" auch zu etwas ändern, was zu deinem Prozessor passt. Natürlich könntest du dann auch "-march" nehmen, was die Programme AFAIK speziell "nur" für deinen Prozessor optimiert...

Wenn du nicht großartig optimieren musst, solltest du es eigentlich so lassen können...

----------

## pieter_parker

okely dokely

----------

## hoschi

<homer /> Flanders!!! Hgggrrrr!

----------

## pieter_parker

hehe

hier ist aber kein dicker glatzkoepfiger affe der auf den namen homer hoert ^^

dadeli dudeli

----------

## Sourcecode

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> hehe
> 
> hier ist aber kein dicker glatzkoepfiger affe der auf den namen homer hoert ^^
> 
> dadeli dudeli

 

....hier sind aber eine Menge Flanders Hasser und Homer Solidarische! *bierflasche annen kopf werf*

DOH!

----------

## pieter_parker

was haben alle gegen den goettlichen flanders^^

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Ich habe mir das Gentoo vor ca. 4 Wochen mit der Live CD über die Konsole installiert. Auf dem Browser kann man das Handbuch parallel dazu lesen, geht ohne Probleme. Aber der Installer ist nun echt nicht zu gebrauchen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   hehe
> 
> hier ist aber kein dicker glatzkoepfiger affe der auf den namen homer hoert ^^
> 
> dadeli dudeli 
> ...

 

Der Trailer zum Simpsons-Film ist sowieso schon genial...in 2D!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pieter_parker

dauert nicht mehr lange bis der film kommt

aber wieder zum thema zukommen .. neulich auf pro7 war eine folge wo homer und flanders nach canada fahren um von dort medikamente nach springfield zuschmuggeln .... und flanders trift dort irgendwen der ihm verdamt aehnlich ist .. und dann geht das gehuedel duedel dadel erst richtig los ^^

..

jetzt nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie einfach es ist gentoo von der minimal cd aus auf einem pc zuinstallieren will ich niemehr etwas wissen von dem grafischen installer

----------

## nikaya

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie einfach es ist gentoo von der minimal cd aus auf einem pc zuinstallieren will ich niemehr etwas wissen von dem grafischen installer

 

Hehe,wieder einer der es eingesehen hat.  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ajo, besser spaet als nie

----------

## hoschi

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   
> 
> jetzt nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie einfach es ist gentoo von der minimal cd aus auf einem pc zuinstallieren will ich niemehr etwas wissen von dem grafischen installer 
> 
> Hehe,wieder einer der es eingesehen hat. 

 

Wieder einen geheilt.

----------

## UTgamer

Jungs, ich hätte ja auch nichts gegen einen Installer, aber der jetztige sorgte dafür das Stage 1 und 2 Installationen weichen mußten. So mußte ich um meine CFLAGS und eigenen USE-Flags nutzen zu können und damit wieder die volle Freiheit haben zu können auf eine inoffiziele Stage 1 Installationsmethode zurück greifen (findet man hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html)

Also ein Installer ist dann stable wenn er wenigstens die wichtigsten Optionen die ein Getoo überhaupt ausmachen wenigstens unterstützt.

Mein Senf dazu.

----------

## hoschi

Die Stage3 musst auch fuer diesen bescheuerten Voodoo-Rueberkopier-Kram weichen, samt noetiger Kernel-Sources. Deswegen kann man per Shell auch nicht mehr autark ohne Netzwerk installieren.

Aber das interessiert die Herren da oben nicht. Es geht schliesslich nur darum irgendwie so einfach zu sein wie Ubuntu und mindesten noch Knoppix auszustechen, anders kann ich mir X11, Gnome und OpenOffice auf einer Installations-CD nicht erklaeren.

Warum verlinkt man nicht gleich die Knoppix-CDs  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die Stage3 musst auch fuer diesen bescheuerten Voodoo-Rueberkopier-Kram weichen, samt noetiger Kernel-Sources. Deswegen kann man per Shell auch nicht mehr autark ohne Netzwerk installieren.
> 
> ...

 

Den Teil habe ich nicht verstanden. 

(Ich habe vor etwas über 2 Wochen ja eine inoffizielle stage 1 durchgezogen.)

----------

## musv

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Aber das interessiert die Herren da oben nicht. Es geht schliesslich nur darum irgendwie so einfach zu sein wie Ubuntu und mindesten noch Knoppix auszustechen, anders kann ich mir X11, Gnome und OpenOffice auf einer Installations-CD nicht erklaeren.
> 
> Warum verlinkt man nicht gleich die Knoppix-CDs 

 

Obwohl ich ja gerne mittroll und schon reichlich sowohl gegen den grafischen Installer als auch gegen die LiveCD gewettert hab, würde ich hier aber trotzdem mal gerne einhaken. 

1. Den Typ, der die LiveCD entwickelt, scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu interessieren, daß wir eine Installations-CD haben wollen. denn bei einem der reichlichen Trollthreads gegen die LiveCD hat mal irgendein Admin/Mod (weiß nicht mehr wer's war, such's auch jetzt nicht raus.) gemeint, die LiveCD sei wohl eher zu Präsentationszwecken als zu Installationszwecken gedacht. Der Sinn der Gentoo-LiveCD ist angeblich nicht die Installation von Gentoo sondern eine Präsentation der Distri. Auf deutsch: Knoppix auf Gentoo-Basis. Kann man haben, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt.

2. Es wird niemandem der grafische Installer, die Gentoo-LiveCD oder die stage3 aufgezwungen. Ist halt für Newbies bissel dumm, wenn man in der Doku oder über die LiveCD auf diesen Weg gebracht wird. 

Denn:

LiveCD aussuchen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live-System#Linux

Installationsbasis: Am einfachsten mit einer der im Wiki genannten LiveCDs und stage1-Tarball ziehen.

Anleitung für stage1: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639.html

Mehr braucht man nicht. Ich hatte im März diesen Jahres per Knoppix 'ne stage1 nach der Anleitung installiert. Und ich hatte außer den üblichen Problemen, die auch bei der stage3 auftreten (Circular Depencies wegen massenweise Use-Flags), keinerlei Schwierigkeiten gehabt.

Fazit: Aufregen bringt in Sachen LiveCD/grafischer Installer nicht wirklich viel. Also einfach Alternativinstallation wählen und gut ist.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe den Installer vor zwei Tagen erstmals getestet. Das Ding hat sicherlich Bugs bzw. Unebenheiten an allen Ecken und Enden, aber die Grundinstallation habe ich damit eigentlich recht gut bewerkstelligen können. Zumindestens den ganzen Kram mit der Partitionierung etc. konnte ich damit gut erledigen. Beim emergen kam dann allerdings die Fehlermeldung "your installation has failed". Ein Blick auf eine der Konsolen zeigte dann, dass das alte xterm aus dem CD-Portage nicht mehr gefunden werden konnte. Also habe ich den Rest manuell erledigt. Trotzdem hat er Installer ein bißl Zeit gespart. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht sooo ganz neu bei Gentoo.

----------

## nikaya

 *musv wrote:*   

> die LiveCD sei wohl eher zu Präsentationszwecken als zu Installationszwecken gedacht. Der Sinn der Gentoo-LiveCD ist angeblich nicht die Installation von Gentoo sondern eine Präsentation der Distri. Auf deutsch: Knoppix auf Gentoo-Basis. Kann man haben, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt.
> 
> 

 

Dann sollen sie den Installer weglassen.Eine Präsentation einer Distri per Live-CD ist sowieso schlecht möglich da 90% einer Distri die Paketverwaltung ist.Und die offenbart sich erst beim installierten System.KDE,Gnome oder OOo ist sowieso nicht distributionsspezifisch.Das kann ich mir auch per Knoppix oder ähnliches ansehen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Es wird niemandem der grafische Installer, die Gentoo-LiveCD oder die stage3 aufgezwungen. Ist halt für Newbies bissel dumm, wenn man in der Doku oder über die LiveCD auf diesen Weg gebracht wird. 
> 
> 

 

Wie gesagt:Entweder Installer weglassen oder besser verstecken.Es muß ja kein Icon auf dem Desktop sein wo Anfänger natürlich sofort draufklicken.Man könnte ihn ja auch nur per Shell mit "gentoo-installer" oder so aufrufen können.So konnte man es früher bei Knoppix auch nur machen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fazit: Aufregen bringt in Sachen LiveCD/grafischer Installer nicht wirklich viel. Also einfach Alternativinstallation wählen und gut ist.

 

Das ärgerliche ist halt dass Anfänger aus Unwissenheit den Installer benutzen und von alternativen Installationsmethoden nichts wissen.Und wenn sie es wissen durch das Handbuch vielleicht abgeschreckt werden und es doch lieber mit dem Installer versuchen.

Was ich sagen will:Das Image von Gentoo nimmt durch den Installer einigen Schaden.Schaut mal nach Releases nach Berichten.Es dreht sich fast ausschließlich um den Installer und seine Macken.Fast kein Wort über die Distribution selber.

----------

## hoschi

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Es wird niemandem der grafische Installer, die Gentoo-LiveCD oder die stage3 aufgezwungen. Ist halt für Newbies bissel dumm, wenn man in der Doku oder über die LiveCD auf diesen Weg gebracht wird. 
> 
> 

 

Ich mag doch die Stage3, weil unabhängig von äusseren Umständen schnell eine sauberes System liefert. Ohne auf das Internet angewiesen zu sein, den genau deswegen hat man die eine Install-CD. Stage1 geht am bequemsten nach der Stage3-Installation mit emerge -e system && emerge -e world.

Bezüglich der Präsentation - gute Software sollte sich durch Fakten und Praxis qualifizieren. Ich kann auch Gnoopix ins Laufwerk einlegen und sagen es wäre Gentoo...

----------

